# 2010 Nissan Versa



## mrw5641 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey all, I am new here. 
I am looking at a 2010 Nissan Versa 6 speed hatchback on Friday with 33,000 miles. Any takes on the car? How it runs etc etc?

Thanks


----------

